# Please help: Rokinon on Eos R5



## frozengogo (Aug 7, 2020)

How do you use the Rokinon 24mm 1.4 on the Eos R5. I have it attached to the ef/r adaptor but the shutter button doesn’t work.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 7, 2020)

frozengogo said:


> How do you use the Rokinon 24mm 1.4 on the Eos R5. I have it attached to the ef/r adaptor but the shutter button doesn’t work.


Is that a manual focus lens?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2020)

You should set the camera to release the shutter with no lens attached. Its one of those things we do on every new camera and then forget. The camera does not know a lens is there if it can't communicate with it.


----------



## frozengogo (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks, that worked. Heading to the Grand Canyon and want to use the Rokinon for some nighttime photography.


----------

